# Platzangst Bulldog



## SpeciP1 (2. April 2013)

Hi, ich suche eine Platzangst Bulldog in Größe L oder XL ! Sollte möglichst neu sein und ich bin 1,80 groß und etwas kräftiger gebaut  Vielleicht könnt ihr ja sagen, welche Größe am besten für mich wäre.


----------



## ASQ (2. April 2013)

Ich bin 1,87m und hab XL bei der Bulldog,, also denke ich mal das du eher M oder L brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (3. April 2013)

Definiere kräftiger gebaut! Welche Bundweite hast du denn bei Jeans?


----------



## TheDudeDD (5. April 2013)

Ich habe ne M und bin eher der Schlanke Typ. würde dir ne L Empfehlen. Muss ja Bequem und nicht zu eng sein!!


----------



## mystic83 (9. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand was zu der Größe sagen? Habe bei Levis Jeans Bundweite 33! Wie fällt sie aus, eher etwas größer oder kleiner?


----------



## TheDudeDD (9. April 2013)

Fällt minimal Größer aus. Kannst sie aber am bund und an den beinen einstellen zwecks schlag und breite.


----------



## LukasL (9. April 2013)

Mit Bundweite 33 würde ich an deiner Stelle Größe L nehmen!


----------



## mystic83 (9. April 2013)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Bohmy (10. April 2013)

Bin 1,82 und hab in Jeans die 34/34 und hatte mir die Bulldog letztens in der L bestellt, war viel zu lang und viel zu weit, besonders an den Beinen.

Bekomme heute eine M und hoffe sie passt besser, und wenns zu eng wird hat man immerhin nen Grund ein paar Runden mehr damit zu drehen bis ein paar Kilos weg sind


----------



## TheDudeDD (10. April 2013)

Ich Denke auch ne M ist die besere Lösung, zumal man sie ja an den Beinen und der Hüfte in der weite Verstellen kann!


----------



## Bohmy (10. April 2013)

Meine M kam gerade an - Der Bund passt perfekt jedoch ist sie mir für meinen Geschmack immer noch ein klein wenig zu lang und ebenfalls trotzdem noch ziemlich weit in der Beinregion, eben dadurch das sie zu lang ist und der starre Stoff sich aufstellt. Mal sehen wie sie sich beim fahren macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDudeDD (10. April 2013)

Die ist soweit damit du was drunter ziehen kannst, sprich schoner oder sonstiges. der Stoff wird weiche und der vorteil ist sie ist halt komplett wasser/windfest wie ich heut wieder gemerkt habe.


----------



## doc.snuggles (18. April 2013)

Hallo,

ist der Stoff der Bulldog-Hose reißfest? Ich habe seit letzter Woche eine Platzangst Snakebite Hose, die alles andere als reißfest ist. Ich hab mich nicht einmal aufs Maul gelegt und hab, nachdem ich etwas Street gefahren bin festgestellt, dass ich nen Riss im Bein hatte. Ich bin nirgendwo bewusst hängen geblieben! Das wundert mich deshalb, weil die Hose doch recht stabil scheint. Aber wenn die doch so schwachbrüstig ist, kann ich auch genau so gut meine Badehose anziehen. 




Platzangst-Snakebite by schmuf, on Flickr


Ist der Stoff der Bulldog-Hose genau der gleiche Quatsch? Hat da jemand schon mal Bodenkontakt mit gehabt? Ich will ja hoffen, dass die Hose umgetauscht wird. Weil sowas hat nix mit Downhill oder Freeride zu tun. Und dann brauch ich aber ne neue Hose. Wenn Platzangst keine Qualität liefern kann, dann muss eben was anderes her.


----------



## TheDudeDD (18. April 2013)

Diese Hose hat ne topp Qualität und der Stoff ist sehr robust und auch Nässe/Schmutzabweisend.  Ich habe die Hose und bin mehrmals an dornen hängen geblieben und ja mich hat es damit auch schon mehrmals gelegt, aber die hose hatt keine einzige macke. Dass es fehlproduktionen gi t ist ja nix neues und anstatt zu schimpfen wie schlecht die hose ist hätte ich sie an deiner stelle eingeschickt und die Situation erklärt.  Ich glaube platzangst sind die letzten die da Nein sagen.


----------



## doc.snuggles (18. April 2013)

Welche Hose meinst du? Die Snakebite, oder die Bulldog?

Und sorry wenn mein Post polemisch war. Aber langsam bin ichs satt schlechte Qualität geliefert zu bekommen. Das ist mir in letzter Zeit so oft passiert, dass mir langsam der Kragen platzt. Ich hab langsam keine Lust mehr an einem einmal gekauften "Qualitätsprodukt" Ewigkeiten nachzubessern bis es passt.


----------



## TheDudeDD (18. April 2013)

Von bulldog rede ich.


----------



## nahetalmoves (18. April 2013)

Habe auch die Bulldog und bin top zufrieden damit. Sehr robuste Hose. Wind und wetterfest. Kann sie nur empfehlen.

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDudeDD (18. April 2013)

Kann die antwort über mir nur unterstreichen.  Selbst im sommer kann sie getragen werden da man die Reißverschlüsse an beinen öffnen kann!


----------



## Bohmy (18. April 2013)

Habe sie jetzt zwar noch nicht lange aber kann das alles bis jetzt bestätigen! Im Regen kam kein Wasser durch und die letzten Tage konnte man sie auch in der prallen Sonne bei mehrstündigen Touren tragen, was sogar sehr angenehm war durch die Luftschlitze!


----------



## doc.snuggles (18. April 2013)

Jepp, selbst die Snakebite ist wasserdicht. War in der ersten Woche ziemlich angetan, obwohl es darunter schon ne ordenliche Sauna sein kann, wenn die Sonne da ist. Trotz Belüftungsöffnungen. Wie gesagt, wenn die Hose dafür stabil ist, dann kann ich das verkraften. Die Snakebite ist es nicht! Das letzte Ding. 
Jetzt sagt BMO, dass die Hose in Absprache mit Platzangst nicht umgetauscht wird. Dabei war ich auf nem Parkplatz. Weit und breit kein Haken, an dem ich mir die Hose hätte aufreißen können. Das einzige was hätte sein können ist mein Lenker. Aber da wüsste ich mal gern was da so gefährlich dran sein soll. 
Vor allem hab ich nicht gespürt, dass ich irgendwie hängen geblieben bin. Das ist ein ziemlich empfindliches Stöffchen. Bin jahrelang mit irgendwelchen dünnen Fake-Armyhosen oder Jeans gefahren. Hab mich gern gemault. Nie war ein Loch in der Hose. Dann kauft man sich was, dass für die ruppige Gangart ausgelegt ist und bekommt so ne Fehlkonstruktion geliefert! Eigentlich würde ich gern die Bulldog ausprobieren. Aber das pisst mich jetzt echt an.


----------



## TheDudeDD (18. April 2013)

Die bulldog kannste auch via Reißverschluss zur kurzen hose machen was auch für einen Kauf spricht


----------



## heuchler (18. April 2013)

Kann man die Hose nicht kürzen? Abschneiden, umnähen, fertig...?


----------



## doc.snuggles (18. April 2013)

Genau das wünsche ich mir von nem funkelnagelneuen Produkt: Die Fehler der Hersteller ausbügeln. 

Und würde ich die da abschneiden hätte ich Hotpants. Nene, ich werd nen Flicken drüber oder drunter machen lassen.


----------



## muddiver (19. April 2013)

Bulldog + Asphalt vertragen sich nicht. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## heuchler (19. April 2013)

Meine Antwort ging an den Ersteller ;-)
Ich habe eigentlich immer das gleiche Problem:
Hose passt oben, unten zu lang. Unten okay, oben zu eng.
Hosen muss ich eigentlich immer abändern lassen, außer bei Jeans.

Von daher eben die Idee. 



doc.snuggles schrieb:


> Genau das wünsche ich mir von nem funkelnagelneuen Produkt: Die Fehler der Hersteller ausbügeln.
> 
> Und würde ich die da abschneiden hätte ich Hotpants. Nene, ich werd nen Flicken drüber oder drunter machen lassen.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2013)

TheDudeDD schrieb:


> Ich Denke auch ne M ist die besere Lösung, zumal man sie ja an den Beinen und der Hüfte in der weite Verstellen kann!



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. An den Beinen ist sie nicht verstellbar!

Meine Bulldog ist übrigens an der Mittelnaht direkt unter dem Reissverschkuss aufgegangen. Sie wird aber anstandslos von Platzangst getauscht.


----------



## TheDudeDD (19. April 2013)

Meinte damit das man sie in der Weite an den Beinen Verstellen kann. also Unten  Aber die Hose ist so schon Recht weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2013)

Und ich meine man kann die Weite an den Beinen nicht verstellen.
Der Reissverschluss dient dazu, die Hosenbeine abnehmen zu können, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen. Aber die Weite ist nicht verstellbar.


----------



## PhatBiker (20. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. An den Beinen ist sie nicht verstellbar!
> 
> Meine Bulldog ist übrigens an der Mittelnaht direkt unter dem Reissverschkuss aufgegangen. Sie wird aber anstandslos von Platzangst getauscht.



achschauan . . . noch einer mit dicken dingern. War bei meiner auch, selbst ist der Mann und Näht.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und ich meine man kann die Weite an den Beinen nicht verstellen.
> Der Reissverschluss dient dazu, die Hosenbeine abnehmen zu können, ohne  die Schuhe auszuziehen. Aber die Weite ist nicht verstellbar.



Seh ich auch so . . . !!


----------



## nahetalmoves (23. April 2013)

Das kann ich auch nur so bestätigen.

Sent from my Lumia 710 using Board Express


----------



## Kor74 (12. Mai 2013)

Wie fällt den die größen aus.
Bin 179cm habe Bundweite 94 und schrittlänge 84cm.
Ist dann Gr:L ok.


----------



## RUDO (12. Mai 2013)

Bin 178cm und habe Bundweite 95cm und die Grösse M passt mir perfekt - nur könnte die Hose mMn hinten etwas höher geschnitten sein..


----------



## cone0815 (22. September 2013)

Hi, 

ich würde mir die Hose ganz gern in XL bestellen, finde aber mit der Suchmaschine meines Vetrauens leider keine Shops die die Hose noch vorrätig hat...

Kann mir da jemand einen Shop nennen, die die Bulldog noch vorrätig hat??

Merci...


----------



## ThePapabear (24. September 2013)

Hi!

In der Farbe Arctic Blue ist sie bei [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Downhill-Hose-Bulldog-arctic/dp/B00C66YJVM/ref=pd_sim_sg_3"]Amazon[/ame] noch in XL zu haben. Allerdings zum vollen Preis....

lg
ThePapabear


----------



## Wurzelbert (24. September 2013)

Rose hat sie noch in schwarz, u.a. in XL. FÃ¼r 120 â¬. Lagerbestand steht aber schon auf gelb, also beeilen


----------



## cone0815 (24. September 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Rose hat sie noch in schwarz, u.a. in XL. Für 120 . Lagerbestand steht aber schon auf gelb, also beeilen



Perfekt...Warum ich die nicht selber bei ROSE gesehen haben, bleibt mir ein Rätsel...Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelbert (24. September 2013)

bitte bitte. Ich suche generell nie über Preissuchmaschinen. Vertraue diesen Dingern nicht  
Was soll auch großartig neues dabei rauskommen, was man nicht selbst mit Hilfe von google etc. schafft?


----------



## suoixon (24. September 2013)

Also ich hab Schrittlänge von 87 cm und Bundweite 32".
Ich hab sie in M.


----------



## Wurzelbert (24. September 2013)

Ok. Schön.


----------



## v3lociped (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 1,86 m groß und trage in Jeans W31 oder W32. Schrittlänge ist mir gerade unbekannt könnte ich aber zur Not nachliefern. Jedenfalls tendiere ich zwischen M und L. Leider ist sie überall entweder in der einen oder der anderen Größe vergriffen. Ansonsten würde ich sie mir einfach in beiden Größen bestellen und ausprobieren. Zu welcher Ausführung würdet ihr mir raten?

Danke vorab!


----------



## Wurzelbert (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1.91 mit Bundweite 33. Habe M und L probiert. Es passen beide. M war eher körpernah ohne die Möglichkeit Protektoren zu tragen. Aber trotzdem verdammt bequem! L ist entsprechend weiter mit Platzreserven. M war trotz meiner 1.91 gerade so lang genug. Ich habe die L gekauft, aber um mehrere Zentimeter mit den Klettverschlüssen verkleinert, noch weiter würde ich das nicht machen wollen (wirft dann Falten und sitzt nicht mehr).

Würde bei deiner Bundweite die M probieren.


----------



## v3lociped (9. Oktober 2013)

Nice. Danke für deine Einschätzung. Dann werde ich mein Glück mal mit der M probieren. Zufrieden scheint ihr mit der Hose im Grunde alle zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (12. Oktober 2013)

ein super Teil! Hatte sie jetzt zum ersten mal als lange Hose an- sitzt unten richtig gut an den knöcheln und ist superbequem. Als short hat sie sich eh schon lang bewährt- die vielen Taschen und Belüftungsschlitze sind einfach superpraktisch.
Das einzige, was ich zu bemängeln hab ist der druckknopf oben- der geht immer von allein auf; ich trage zwar grundsätzlich einen gürtel dazu (habe die M bei 1,85 und 80kg) , aber der Hosenknopf nervt gelegentlich.

Kennt jemand gute flexible Gürtel?
Ich trage momentan den judo belt von armada- ist brauchbar. Die beiden North Face Flexi Gürtel die ich habe sind zu dünn- die dehnen sich zu arg und halten nichts. Scheint irgendwie überschaubar zu sein der Markt?


----------



## dragonjackson (14. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es die Hose irgendwo noch in M? Ist ja überall ausverkauft und von Platzangst bekommt man auch keine Info...


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Oktober 2013)

hat 1 Minute gedauert . . . musst schnell sein. Ist nur noch eine da.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Platzangst-Herren-Freeridehose-Bulldog-50801/dp/B00C1BXGWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381893251&sr=8-1&keywords=platzangst+bulldog"]Platzangst Herren Freeridehose Bulldog, black, M, 50801: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Oktober 2013)

ähhhh, ne ne... also amazon und ALLE mir bekannten händler habe ich natürlich abgesucht.
das muss kurz reingekommen sein und war jetzt schon weg 
aber danke!


----------



## ---- (16. Oktober 2013)

lohnt sich die bulldog als winterhose?
designmäßig gefällt sie mir sehr gut, habe aber ca. 10km bis zu den trails die ich meist auch mal mit schoner fahre. fahre aber kein dh.

würde sie dann mit funktionswäsche drunter im winter fahren, reicht das?


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab die RAM (is wie die Bulldog) und die is auch bei -15°C noch warm  Hab teilweise bis -10°C sogar noch die Belüftungsöffnungen auf  Funktionsunterwäsche drunter is klar


----------



## Itekei (16. Oktober 2013)

Suche auch eine in M


----------



## ---- (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke cytrax.

ja, bis 0 Grad fahr ich eh meist noch in kurzer hose 

Dann suche ich auch eine in M, mal sehen wo es sie zu bestellen gibt


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2013)

Ja bis 0°C geht schon noch kurz  Finalgon auf die Waden und ab gehts


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Oktober 2013)

Wer wie ich mehr mit den ami jeansgrößen anfangen kann (edit: ist nur eine Bundweiten-, keine Längenangabe):
XS - 28 / 29 Inch
S - 30 / 31 Inch
M - 32 / 33 Inch
L - 34 / 35 Inch
XL - 36 / 37 Inch
XXL - 38 / 39 Inch
3XL - 40 / 41 Inch
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...ip-Off-DH-FR-Bike-Pants-2013-arctic-blue.html

Ich bräuchte eigentlich ein Zwischending von M und L. Mal sehen, hab mir jetzt L bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelbert (19. Oktober 2013)

Das soll in etwa den Bereich angeben, den die Hose in der Weite abdeckt und für die Länge gibts keine separate Angabe.

L: 34/35 heißt also ca. 34 bis 35 Bundweite und nicht "W 34 L 35" im Sinne einer Jeansgröße.


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Das soll in etwa den Bereich angeben, den die Hose in der Weite abdeckt und für die Länge gibts keine separate Angabe.



Hm, hast recht. Bei kurzen Hosen gibts die gleichen Angaben, wo sie für die Länge keinen Sinn machen würden. Sehr irritierende Angabe. Hab meine Bestellung auch mal abgeändert und hoffentlich so 20 EUR gespart.


----------



## Freeriderin (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

hat jemand die artic blue in M gefunden?


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich find nur L oder XL und die nur bei amazon und BMO.


----------



## Wurzelbert (19. Oktober 2013)

Das werden wohl die letzten Reste sein. 

Also auf neue Kollektion warten oder ab und an im Bikemarkt/ebay reinschauen.


----------



## FOCUSsierer82 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Ich habe noch die Schwarze Bulldog 2013 in Größe 
M.
Neu und ungetragen.
Mir ist sie zu groß.
Was würdet ihr denn so ausgeben wollen?

MfG


----------



## ---- (21. Oktober 2013)

wann soll denn die neue kollektion kommen?


----------



## SofusCorn (22. Oktober 2013)

Sop meine ist da. Hab L gekauft, bin 1,94 groß. Trage sonst Jeans in 33/34. 

Artic blue ist deutlich dunkler als auf den Shopfotos. Sie ist bequemer als sie aussieht. Bund sitzt gut. Die Bundverstellung brauch ich garnicht. Sie könnte vielleicht 1-2cm länger sein. Glaub XL hätte bei mir auch nicht geschadet. Hose rutscht nicht übern Schuh, weil sie nach unten hin enger wird und durch eine festere Einlage dort auch etwas steifer ist. In die Hosentaschen sollte man aber keinen Schlüsselbund packen, der würde vermutlich auf Dauer den Mesch zerstören.


----------



## Wurzelbert (22. Oktober 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> In die Hosentaschen sollte man aber keinen Schlüsselbund packen, der würde vermutlich auf Dauer den Mesch zerstören.



Exakt das ist bei mir schon geschehen (nach 3 Wochen). Wenigstens eine der Taschen hätten sie komplett aus dem Oberstoff machen sollen. Im Mesh bleibt man schnell hängen, zieht Fäden etc. 
Schade eigentlich, denn besonders gut fand ich den kleinen Karabinerhaken, um den Schlüssel zu befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab generell Probleme mit Schlüsseln in Hosen. Mein Schlüsselbund ist etwas größer und ich hab bei 4 Hosen insgesamt 6x eine Hosentasche neumachen lassen müssen. Deswegen hab ich jetzt einen kleinen Beutel für meine Schlüssel. Seitdem keine Probleme mehr (okay, mittlerweile der Dritte, weil ich schon 2 kaputt gemacht habe, aber besser die als die Hosentasche).

edit: sowas meine ich:
http://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZE-SCHLÜ...d=1382475152&sr=8-1&keywords=schlüssel+tasche


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Oktober 2013)

Hab auch immer Schlüssel inne Tasche aber alles ist gut. 0 propleme.


----------



## Wurzelbert (23. Oktober 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich  jetzt einen kleinen Beutel für meine Schlüssel. Seitdem keine Probleme  mehr (okay, mittlerweile der Dritte, weil ich schon 2 kaputt gemacht  habe, aber besser die als die Hosentasche).
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZE-SCHLÜ...d=1382475152&sr=8-1&keywords=schlüssel+tasche




Bei der Bulldog ist doch dieses kleine Säckchen dabei, was bei Auslieferung an dem Karabiner eingehangen ist. Das könnte ja genau dafür gedacht sein.


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Bei der Bulldog ist doch dieses kleine Säckchen dabei, was bei Auslieferung an dem Karabiner eingehangen ist. Das könnte ja genau dafür gedacht sein.



Ja, hab ich auch schon gedacht. Mein Handy passte jedenfalls nicht rein.


----------



## Itekei (24. Oktober 2013)

1,80m groß, Bundweite bei Jeans 33-34. Bulldog Größe M passt perfekt.


----------



## dragonjackson (25. Oktober 2013)

Itekei schrieb:


> 1,80m groß, Bundweite bei Jeans 33-34. Bulldog Größe M passt perfekt.



Gut zu wissen - eine zu bekommen würde ein wenig für die Firma sprechen. Aber die antworten nicht mal auf eine Anfrage über deren Homepage... finde ich enttäuschend. Dann noch die Berichte über schwache Hosentaschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Itekei (25. Oktober 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Dann noch die Berichte über schwache Hosentaschen...



Ich fahre seit mehreren Jahren eine Short von Platzangst und die ist unverwüstlich


----------



## SofusCorn (25. Oktober 2013)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Dann noch die Berichte über schwache Hosentaschen...



Naja, das liegt halt am Mesch selbst. Wenn sich ein Schlüssel darin verfängt und man gewaltsam zieht, gehts kaputt, außer das Mesch ist aus Draht . Hab dadurch auch schon einige Badehosen-Hosentaschen kaputt gemacht. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bulldog Hosentaschen reißen, wenn ein Portemonnaie oder Handy drin ist. Den Schlüssel kann man aber wie vorgeschlagen in das kleine schwarze Täschchen packen, dass an der Hose hängt (siehe Bild). Das ist sogar gepolstert. Vermutlich ist es eher für eine Brille gedacht?! Keine Ahnung.

Die Hose besteht übrigens aus 2 Lagen. Außen dieser blaue, feste Stoff (fühlt sich etwas wie das Material an aus dem manche Jacken gemacht sind) und innen oranges Mesch. Die abtrennbaren Hosenbeine haben kein Mesch drin.


----------



## Wurzelbert (26. Oktober 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt halt am Mesch selbst. Wenn sich ein Schlüssel darin verfängt und man gewaltsam zieht, gehts kaputt, außer das Mesch ist aus Draht . Hab dadurch auch schon einige Badehosen-Hosentaschen kaputt gemacht. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bulldog Hosentaschen reißen, wenn ein Portemonnaie oder Handy drin ist. Den Schlüssel kann man aber wie vorgeschlagen in das kleine schwarze Täschchen packen, dass an der Hose hängt (siehe Bild). Das ist sogar gepolstert. Vermutlich ist es eher für eine Brille gedacht?! Keine Ahnung.



Seh ich genau so  Hab noch eine Platzangst Short mit Meshtaschen, seit Jahren im Einsatz. Da sind die Taschen noch tiptop. Den Schlüssel pack ich halt woanders rein.
Würde deswegen nicht auf die Bulldog verzichten


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Oktober 2013)

Der Bundknopf geht tatsächlich ab und zu auf, allerdings nur wenn ich mit der Hose rumlaufe. Werde wohl einen Gürtel brauchen.


----------



## suoixon (29. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir hat sich der Knopf beim 1. Tragen gleich ganz verabschiedet und ist rausgerissen beim Öffnen


----------



## Freeriderin (20. November 2013)

Für die noch suchenden 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Platzangst-Bike-Pants-Men-Bulldog-/151170007801?pt=Sport_Radsport_Bekleidung&var=&hash=item23326f42f9

Aber leider zum UVP


----------



## dragonjackson (20. November 2013)

Danke 
Bestellt! 
Wobei 149,- echt Abzocke ist! Plus Versand... Karamba, ich bin so vernünftig... :O


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. November 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Definiere kräftiger gebaut!?


 
Heisst meist "dick"!


----------



## ---- (20. November 2013)

---- schrieb:


> wann soll denn die neue kollektion kommen?



weiß das jemand?


----------



## Freeriderin (21. November 2013)

Laut Platzangst ab März


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. Oktober 2014)

Wie fällt die Bulldog denn im Bereich der Oberschenkel so aus? Von der Bundweite reicht mir eigentlich eine L. Jahrelanger Radsport hat meine Oberschenkel aber auf 67cm Umfang anwachsen lassen. Komme ich da mit einer L noch hin? Soll keine Leggins werden.


----------



## FOCUSsierer82 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin z.b. 180cm groß und wiege 72kg.
Ich hatte mir die M bestellt und war viel zu lang und weit.
Dann die S, die passte Perfekt!!!
Liegt nicht eng an.
Beinlänge auch perfekt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Moga (19. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir gehen jetzt nach einiger Zeit und relativ "wenig" Benutzung die ganzen Nähte der Klettverschlüsse auf.


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Oktober 2014)

FOCUSsierer82 schrieb:


> Ich bin z.b. 180cm groß und wiege 72kg.
> Ich hatte mir die M bestellt und war viel zu lang und weit.
> Dann die S, die passte Perfekt!!!
> Liegt nicht eng an.
> ...



Bei mir dasselbe,
Bin 1,88 und knapp bei 70kg.
Hatte erst M an, die war aber so groß das ich S gekauft hab und diese perfekt sitzt.


----------



## dragonjackson (19. Oktober 2014)

Also die Hose ist an den Oberschenkeln schon weit. Meine hält nach dem letzten Winter & vielen Wäschen gut. Mal schauen, wie dieser Winter verläuft. 
Bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der Hose. Vor allem mit der variablen Belüftung!


----------



## derbikeradler (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte mir auch noch die Platzangst Bulldog Hose bestellen und schwanke wegen der Größe.

Bin 180cm Groß, Schrittlänge 87cm bei 70kg und habe normal eine Jeanshosengröße vom Bund her 32 bzw. Hosengröße 50.

Würdet ihr mir eher M oder S empfehlen?

werde sie ohne Schützer drunter fahren


----------



## derbikeradler (24. Oktober 2014)

so, wollte nur kurz berichten, hab die Hose heute bekommen in Größe S

Passt mir bei 180cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge und 70KG wie angegossen.

M würde auch gehen, dann müsste man aber den Bund mit dem Klettverschluss etwas enger stellen und es hätten Knieschoner drunter Platz.

Für meinen Zweck ist S aber besser und auch lang genug.

Auch abgetrennt in der kurzen Version ist die Hose angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## FOCUSsierer82 (25. Oktober 2014)

Na Bitte, Erfahrungsaustausch hat bestens Funktioniert.


----------



## derbikeradler (25. Oktober 2014)

danke auch nochmal, hätte sonst M genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (26. Oktober 2014)

Habe die Hose jetzt beim Händler in L und XL angehabt. Vom Bund her passen beide. Nur an den Oberschenkeln ists einfach zu knapp. Selbst in der XL spannt die Hose bei angewinkelten Beinen. Schade! An sich eine sehr schöne Hose. Die Suche geht weiter...


----------



## pesig (27. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Hose, bzw. der untere Teil vom Hosenbein auch über Ski- oder Snowboardschuhe passen würde, kann man das Hosenbein unten so weit auf machen?

Kann jemand etwas zu der Bein- bzw. Schrittlänge der kleinsten Hose (Grösse S) sagen? Wäre das auch etwas für einen 12-jährigen (der auch noch etwas 'reinwachsen' darf.


----------



## derbikeradler (27. November 2014)

puh, also komplett geschlossen unten bekommt man den Fuß(43) nichtmehr aus der Hose ohne auf zu machen. Für Ski und Snowboardschuhe könnte es im offenen Zustand je nach Schuh knapp werden, könnte aber funktionieren

Wie oben geschrieben, passt die Größe S bei 180cm Größe, 87cm Schrittlänge und schlanker figur mit 70kg wie angegossen. Sitzt richtig angenehm mit etwas Luft in alle richtungen und man kann sich prima bewegen.

Ob das nun für einen 12 Jährigen zutrifft kann ich nicht sagen

Hier mal ein Bild aus dem Netz, wo man den offenen Zustand der Hose sieht, wirkt eigentlich recht weit


----------



## pesig (27. November 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Klar, ich würde das Hosenbein ja offen lassen, wenn ich es über den Ski- oder Snowboardschuh ziehe.
Aber im geöffneten Zusatnd ist da immer noch ein (dreieckiges) Stück Stoff drunter, oder? Ich meine dass da dann das offene Ende der des Hosenbeins nicht herumflattert, oder doch?


----------



## derbikeradler (27. November 2014)

Die Hose kann unten Problemlos offen getragen werden, es ist ein stoffdreieck eingenäht, somit flattert nichts umher.

Auf der Innenseite zu der Kurbel(beim Radeln) hin sind eingenähte Kunststoffschaumpolster im Stoff integriert die auf dieser Seite die Hose auch 1-2cm tiefer machen, dadurch baumelt nichts umher und so kann nichts ins Kettenblatt gezogen werden.


----------



## enno112 (17. Februar 2015)

Nur wegen der Größe für alle interessierten...!
Bin 177 cm, 80 kg, SL 87 cm, Jeanshosengröße 32/32.
Hatte die Bulldog in L und die war mir zu lang. Bund wäre durch enger machen mit den Klettverschluß gegangen.
Jetzt in M passt sie 1A! Länge gut und Bundweite auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbikeradler (17. Februar 2015)

Kann auch nochmal ne Erfahrung schreiben, da ich die Hose seit Herbst bei jeder Fahrt an hatte.

Also bis ca. 5° kann man die Hose einfach so fahren ohne zu frieren.

Von 5 bis -5° habe ich dann eine dünne lange Unterhose angezogen und das funktioniert wunderbar.

Kein klebriges Schwitzen und trotzdem hält es warm.

KAnn die Hose echt nur empfehlen, einfach genial das Teil


----------



## locke_lancelot (17. Februar 2015)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> Kann auch nochmal ne Erfahrung schreiben, da ich die Hose seit Herbst bei jeder Fahrt an hatte.
> 
> Also bis ca. 5° kann man die Hose einfach so fahren ohne zu frieren.
> 
> ...



Bei mir dasselbe, hab bei 0Grad nur GoreThermo Socken drunter gehabt und alles bestens


----------

